# Early jig colors



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

With the cold stained water what colors/style of jig do you like to fish early in the Buckeye Crappie season ?

Today I fished heard & the only streek I could put together was on a black/red tube & later cought one pig on a tripple ripple grub in yellow


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I keep a variety of colors to use, but I'll usually start with chartruse. If I'm drifting, I'll tie on two jigs and vary the colors. Usually, I'll leave one rod verticle with the double rig, then cast one small jig into the shallows or near cover.

I'd keep a variety of colors: Chartruse, chart./black, chart./red, chart./blue white,black/white, red/white, blue/white, purple/white, yellow, green, orange, and pink. And, of course, I keep a few packs of Tru-Turn #4 gold hooks too.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I have had success on several colors - best so far is pink/white and a pumpkin seed color - tipped with crappie nibbles - went from 2 inch to 1 1/2 inch and seemed to be more productive.


----------

